# Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Juni 2010)

*Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung


----------



## Foetus (2. Juni 2010)

*Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

na gut, mit dieser lüfterarmada


----------



## Hektor123 (2. Juni 2010)

*Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Alltagstauglich sieht das imho nicht aus. Was ist eig aus dem Gehäuse geworden, dass speziell für Fermi entwickelt wurde?


----------



## kress (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Wieso nicht alltagstauglich? Sind doch nur ein paar Lüfter, und das Gehäuse lässt sich auch noch schließen.
Die Umgebungstemperatur interessiert mich, da es auf Messen entweder warm ist, als auch manchmal angenehm kühl.


----------



## Amigo (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Die Umgebungstemp hätte mich auch mal interessiert... wobei kühler als 20° wird es da auch nicht gewesen sein... 
Schon beeindruckend die Werte, aber optisch ist das echt mal ein gewöhnungsbedürftiger Aufbau...


----------



## mathal84 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

"mach mal den Fön aus"

"fön? das ist meine 480er"


----------



## Excalibur0177 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Auf dem Board stecken 2 Karten... welche davon hat wohl die 60°?

Zudem ist das Ganze Gehäuse ein einziger Luftstrom. 3 Lüfter Front, 3 Back... da hat die Luft gar keine Chance, sich zu erwärmen


----------



## Genghis99 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Ja klar. Karte für 500 Euro und nochmal Kühler für 100 Ocken drauf. Ja, klar -  kauft jeder.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Es ist eine derartige Monsterkühlung notwendig, um die GeForce auf akzeptable Temperaturen zu betreiben?
Ein Armutszeugnis für Nvidia 
Nee, ich setze lieber weiterhin auf meine Sapphire 5870 Vapor-X Rev. 2 
Schööön leise _und_ Leistung


----------



## Adam West (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*



Excalibur0177 schrieb:


> Zudem ist das Ganze Gehäuse ein einziger Luftstrom. 3 Lüfter Front, 3 Back... da hat die Luft gar keine Chance, sich zu erwärmen



Genau das ist der Sinn von gut belüfteten Gehäusen


----------



## TomTomGo1984 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Schön dass die Hersteller der GTX480 langsam Herr werden, aber eine alltagstaugliche Lösung ist das definitiv nicht!
Und ehrlichgesagt hab ich keine Lust zu einer sau teuren graka einen sau teuren lüfter zu kaufen


----------



## LionelHudz (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Nur 60 Grad...schön selber abgerollt


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Nein da ist nur eine Karte drauf, die hat allerdings diese zwei monströsen Lüfter dran hängen und den einen Riesigen der halb in jeden normalen CPU Kühler hineinragt. Alltagstauglich find ich das nicht.


----------



## T-MAXX (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Naja, bei der Mammutkühlung sind die 60 °C auch kein Wunder.


----------



## mksu (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Sehr beeindruckend zu sehen was eine gute Gehäusekühlung doch so alles ausmachen kann. Und selbst sechs Lüfter sind immer noch um Längen günstiger als eine Wasserkühlung. Nette Demonstration.


----------



## kuer (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

LOL 6 mega Lüfter und riesige Kühler  Wahnsinn und dann nur 60 Grad  Respekt. Tolle Leistung. Ist nicht euer ernst oder


----------



## Xrais (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

ich finds lächerlich , da sind ja nur lüfter 
wäre auch schon krass wenn es da wärmer werden sollte ,,,,was kommt morgen ,,,,50 Grad Celsius im winter 
also bitte , das mal mehr als ein armutszeugnis 
wie einem diese scheinheilige konstruktion hier als normal verkauft werden soll


----------



## strucki200 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Bei dme dicken Lüfter versteht man ja sein  eigenes Wort nicht mehr bei 1500u/min xDDD


Aber wem es nicht so auf  die Lautstärke ankommt könnte es gefallen


----------



## kress (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Sechs Gehäuse-lüfter sind heute keine Seltenheit mehr....
Die dazukommenden Lüfter für die restliche Kühlung mal nicht mitgerechnet.
Und 60°C für die Karte und das wohl auch in einer erträglichen Lautstärke ist doch schonmal was.


----------



## meratheus (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Die Kühlleistung ist schon beeindruckend. Contra sind Platzbedarf und Preis natürlich. Für das Geld bekomme ich 2 MK-13 und die Kühlleistung ist mit 73 Grad wesentlich besser als im Ref. Kühldesign.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...right-Spitfire-plus-VRM-R5/Luftkuehlung/Test/


----------



## Hatebreeder91 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Scheint, als hätten die einen riesigen, aber dafür flachen CPU Kühler entwickelt, um Platz zu schaffen für die Grafikkarten Kühler.
Und für diejenigen, die das Ergebnis für mickrig halten: Überlegt mal, dass das Furmark ist und ne normale GTX 480 da an der 100°C Marke kratzt bei gleichzeitigem ohrenbetäubendem Lärm.
Von daher halte ich diese Kühllösung für sehr Innovativ und für eine tolle Lösung seitens Thermalright.


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Also ich seh da zwei Karten drin. Problem ist halt man muss alles aus einer Hand kaufen bei dem Ding, und wenn das Gehäuse zu ist siehts eventuell mit den Temps auch nochmal anders aus, bzw mit den 6 Gehäuselüftern kann man das nicht mit nem normalen Durchscnittscase vergleichen 

Und es ist halt nix über die Lautstärke gesagt.


----------



## Excalibur0177 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

2 Karten:


----------



## General-W (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Der Hammer !  Da kann man die 60c einigermassen nachvollziehen, bei dem Luftsrom der da durchs Gehäuse zieht....
Aber bevor ich mir die Lüfterlandschaft in den Rechner hole , greif ich lieber zu nem Eimer Wasser!
Mein CF gespann in nem Holz Gehäuse wird nicht einmal annähernd so gut gekühlt und ist dennoch angenehm leise 
Kompliment an den, der das ganze zusammengeschraubt hat 

Greeetz


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Die GTX480 wäre perfekt für Flüssigmetallkühlung geeignet... Da gabs doch mal Modelle von Sapphire wenn ich mich nicht täusch...


----------



## Explosiv (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Die spinnen die Römer , dass der Endverbraucher mit wuchtigen Konstruktionen das kühlen soll, was der Hersteller nicht geschafft hat. 
No go, eine Alltagstauglichkeit ist hier sicher nicht gegeben.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Masterchief (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Die GTX480 wäre perfekt für Flüssigmetallkühlung geeignet... Da gabs doch mal Modelle von Sapphire wenn ich mich nicht täusch...



Ja das war eine Sapphire Radeon X850

Bild 1 Bild 2


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Krass. 4 Lüfter, die voll die Luft reinsaugen, und 4 auf der anderen Seite, die die warme Luft mit enormer Geschwindigkeit, wie nen Staubsauger wieder heraussaugen. Dazu so ein völlig hässliche rund enorm platzeinnehmender Kühler.

Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, was das aussagen soll. Stolz sein kann man darauf ja nicht gerade ^^

Eine 5870 wäre bei dem System vllt. 20°C kühler, mit kleinerer Kühlung.

Abgesehen davon, dass die kaum ein laufwerksslot noch frei haben, wegen den vielen Frontlüftern... 

Die sollten sich lieber innovative Kühlungen ausdenken. Und parallel dazu sollte nvidia an leistun gund Stromverbrauch arbeiten, gleichzeitig natürlich verbundene Abwärme.


----------



## DaStash (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Die spinnen die Römer , dass der Endverbraucher mit wuchtigen Konstruktionen das kühlen soll, was der Hersteller nicht geschafft hat.
> No go, eine Alltagstauglichkeit ist hier sicher nicht gegeben.
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ein Freund von mir ist sogar soweit gegangen, einen Autokühler an seinem Rechner anzubauen, welcher die WaKü passiv betreiben läßt. Funktioniert auch, ist aber wahnsinnig unpraktisch. 

Für Enthusiasten sicherlich attraktiv aber nicht für den Normalanwender.

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*



Masterchief schrieb:


> Ja das war eine Sapphire Radeon X850
> 
> Bild 1 Bild 2


 

Danke dir..^^ Wusst ichs doch das mein Hirn noch nicht gar so schlecht ist....


----------



## Marvstar84 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ein Freund von mir ist sogar soweit gegangen, einen Autokühler an seinem Rechner anzubauen, welcher die WaKü passiv betreiben läßt. Funktioniert auch, ist aber wahnsinnig unpraktisch.
> 
> Für Enthusiasten sicherlich attraktiv aber nicht für den Normalanwender.
> 
> MfG



Enthusiasten setzen wohl eher auf Wassr als auf so einen Blödsinn. Verstehe das sowieso nicht. Man weiß doch vorher was man sich für eine Karte kauft. Da macht man sich doch Gedanken um die Kühlung. Alles andere als Wasser ist in meinen Augen Blödsinn wenn man sich nen GF100 kaufen will. Es sei denn es ist einem egal, dass es laut und heiß wird. 
Ich hatte meine 470 auch eine Woche unter Luft gekühlt, aber auch nur weil der Wasserkühler nicht lieferbar war. Für mich nicht auszuhalten wie laut die Karte war. Unter Wasser jedoch bin ich beeindruckt. Vorallem was die Leistung und das OC-Potenzial angeht.


----------



## Razor2408 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Vor allem: Welches Spiel rechtfertigt so eine gewaltige "Lüftungsanlage", dessen Lautstärke und den Stromverbrauch?
Da warte ich doch lieber gleich auf die überarbeiteten Fermis, wenn überhaupt...


----------



## emre76 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Denke insgesamt ist das Gehäuse so laut als ob man die gtx 480 im Referenz-Design hat. Nur die Temperaturen sind halt niedriger.


----------



## Dan23 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Also ich seh da zwei Karten drin. Problem ist halt man muss alles aus einer Hand kaufen bei dem Ding, und wenn das Gehäuse zu ist siehts eventuell mit den Temps auch nochmal anders aus, bzw mit den 6 Gehäuselüftern kann man das nicht mit nem normalen Durchscnittscase vergleichen
> 
> Und es ist halt nix über die Lautstärke gesagt.


Also ich weiss nicht was für ein Billigheimer Gehäuse du bei dir rumstehen hast, aber heutzutage bietet jeder Hersteller für 30-60€ Gehäuse mit 4-6 Lüfterplätzen und mehr an! Hast wahrscheinlich noch ein Gehäuse aus den 70ern bei dir stehen oder aus dem Mediamarkt!


General-W schrieb:


> Der Hammer !  Da kann man die 60c einigermassen nachvollziehen, bei dem Luftsrom der da durchs Gehäuse zieht....
> Aber bevor ich mir die Lüfterlandschaft in den Rechner hole , greif ich lieber zu nem Eimer Wasser!
> Mein CF gespann in nem Holz Gehäuse wird nicht einmal annähernd so gut gekühlt und ist dennoch angenehm leise
> Kompliment an den, der das ganze zusammengeschraubt hat
> ...


Ja ja, Lüfterlandschaft! Den Lärm von deiner CF Karte möchte ich nicht haben, Fermi hin oder her! Dein CF ist nicht arg viel besser ausser bei ner Wakü! Bitte nicht so einen Quatsch hier verzapfen!


-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Krass. 4 Lüfter, die voll die Luft reinsaugen, und 4 auf der anderen Seite, die die warme Luft mit enormer Geschwindigkeit, wie nen Staubsauger wieder heraussaugen. Dazu so ein völlig hässliche rund enorm platzeinnehmender Kühler.
> 
> Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, was das aussagen soll. Stolz sein kann man darauf ja nicht gerade ^^
> 
> ...


Ja, danke für 1 millionsten Hinweis wie arg viel toller die 5870 ist!
Freu dich!
Beide Firmen stellen gute Produkte her!
Und ATI verkackt es öfters und gerne gründlich mit ihren Treibern!


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Es ist einfach eine Tatsache, wenn man sich das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ansieht. Nur weil du nen Nvidia-Fanboy bist und nicht damit klarkommst, dass ATI jetzt mal die Nase vorn hat, musst du nicht andere damit belästigen. Klar freue ich mich... Für den Endkunden, denn de rhat immer am meisten davon, in der jetzigen Situation.

Ich sage auch nicht, dass Nvidia schlechte Produkte herstellt. ATI hat gründlich an ihren Treibern gearbeitet, reg dich jetzt bitte ab.


----------



## Astimon (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*



Dan23 schrieb:


> Also ich weiss nicht was für ein Billigheimer Gehäuse du bei dir rumstehen hast, aber heutzutage bietet jeder Hersteller für 30-60€ Gehäuse mit 4-6 Lüfterplätzen und mehr an! Hast wahrscheinlich noch ein Gehäuse aus den 70ern bei dir stehen oder aus dem Mediamarkt!



Ich hab hier ein LianLi Gehäuse rumstehen, was vorne einmal einen 140mm hinten einen 120mm Lüfter hat. Macht nur 2 Gehäuselüfter.
Gehäuse aus den 70ern? Nein, erst dieses Jahr gekauft...
Mediamarkt? Nö...
Billigheimer? Erst Recht nicht...


----------



## kress (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Ja, es muss nicht ein Billiges Gehäuse sein, wenn es nur für weniger Lüfter Platz bietet.
Edle Office-Pc's brauchen keine 4-6 Lüfter, da reichen 2 mehr als aus.
Nur Gaming-Gehäuse sollten schon 4 Lüfter aufwärts bieten.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Ich weiß nicht was alle haben...

Ich hab das so gemacht: 

480GTX im Refernezdesing  für 479€ und einen MK13 mit zwei 120er Silent-Lüfter für 60€ gekauft. 

Meine Karte geht mit ca. 10% Übertaktung bei allen Spielen nicht höher als 82° und ist nicht lauter als eine ATI5870 (Die hatte ich vorher) im Spielbetrieb. 

Resümee: 

480GTX mit MK13 539€ 

ATI5870             400€

= Gleiches Übertaktungspotenzial, gleiche Lautstärke, GTX 20% mehr Leistung für 139€ mehr.


----------



## DaStash (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*



Marvstar84 schrieb:


> Enthusiasten setzen wohl eher auf Wassr als auf so einen Blödsinn. Verstehe das sowieso nicht. Man weiß doch vorher was man sich für eine Karte kauft. Da macht man sich doch Gedanken um die Kühlung. Alles andere als Wasser ist in meinen Augen Blödsinn wenn man sich nen GF100 kaufen will. Es sei denn es ist einem egal, dass es laut und heiß wird.
> Ich hatte meine 470 auch eine Woche unter Luft gekühlt, aber auch nur weil der Wasserkühler nicht lieferbar war. Für mich nicht auszuhalten wie laut die Karte war. Unter Wasser jedoch bin ich beeindruckt. Vorallem was die Leistung und das OC-Potenzial angeht.


Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Mein Rechner ist komplett Luftgekühlt und läuft OC. Dabei macht er kaum hörbare Geräusche und die Temperatur steht einer WaKü nicht wirklich etwas nach. Ist halt alles eine Sache der Hardwareorganisation.  Außerdem ist mir eine WaKü-Set, welches technisch annehmbar ist, auch viel zu teuer.



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Resümee:
> 
> 480GTX mit MK13 539€
> 
> ...


Du übersiehst nur bei deiner Rechnung das die 5870 Karten schon fürt  330€ verfügbar zu bekommen sind. 

MfG


----------



## marcus_T (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

furmark ok...blabla.

erstens wurde die karte durch diesen sinnlosen test Auch von PCGH ganzschön zu nichte gemacht ! niemand zockt furemark, niemad schaut da stunden lang drauf und niemand hält da ein mikro stundenlang hin für ein bescheuertes youtube vid - zum temps ausloten langt vantage.
zweitens habe ich gerade die GTX 480 single und GTX 470 im sli.
drittens, jeder punkte bringende benchmark im hwbot bleibt im ramen aller temperaturen und lautstärken mit der gtx 480 gtx - 470 sli auch.
nicht was da störender sein könnte als eine hd 5870.
aber schönes ergebnis und häßliches case 

xpert oc team lässt grüßen  marcus_T


----------



## Hademe (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Super.... wenn ich die Karte im Kühlschrank betreibe is klar das sie kühl bleibt.


----------



## General-W (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Liegst da nicht ganz richtig Dan23   Wenn du von Standard Triebwerk Lüftern ausgehst magst du ja recht haben! Aber nicht alles was NV nicht hinbekommt ist unmöglich mein freund, und wenn man was nicht versteht ist es noch lange kein quatsch   Und das Preis/Lautheits verhältniss lügt nie 

Greeeetz


----------



## Riot_deluxe (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Mein Rechner ist komplett Luftgekühlt und läuft OC. Dabei macht er kaum hörbare Geräusche und die Temperatur steht einer WaKü nicht wirklich etwas nach. Ist halt alles eine Sache der Hardwareorganisation.  Außerdem ist mir eine WaKü-Set, welches technisch annehmbar ist, auch viel zu teuer.
> 
> 
> Du übersiehst nur bei deiner Rechnung das die 5870 Karten schon fürt  330€ verfügbar zu bekommen sind.
> ...



Ja? Zeig mal einen Link bitte! Dann aber nur das alte Referenzdesing, oder?

MfG


----------



## DaStash (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Geizhals/Suche/5870/alle anzeigen/lagernd anwählen/ Preis aufsteigend anwählen/fettig. 
Selbst ist der Mann. 

MfG


----------



## GaAm3r (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

12 Lüfter ^^
Ist schon heftig


----------



## Atosch (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Also was ich sehe is das nur ein großer Kühler für die Fermi.
Die andere wird mit einem T-Rad2 gehühlt und das ganz oben ist ein AXP-140 für die CPU.
Ich find wenn der Kühler die 480er kühl hällt ist er ja geradezu Ideal für die 470er.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Geizhals/Suche/5870/alle anzeigen/lagernd anwählen/ Preis aufsteigend anwählen/fettig.
> Selbst ist der Mann.
> 
> MfG



Also die billigste bei Geizhals ist 369€...


----------



## Clonemaster (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Bei hardwareschotte.de gibts ab 343,- welche, aber die sind halt ewig nicht lieferbar..
Weis jemand wie das Case heißt, bzw. hat wer mehr infos dazu?


----------



## DaStash (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Also die billigste bei Geizhals ist 369€...


^^
Wenn du dich an meine Anleitung gehalten hättest, wärest du hier gelandet. Jetzt nur noch nach Preis sortieren.

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*



Dan23 schrieb:


> Also ich weiss nicht was für ein Billigheimer  Gehäuse du bei dir rumstehen hast, aber heutzutage bietet jeder  Hersteller für 30-60€ Gehäuse mit 4-6 Lüfterplätzen und mehr an! Hast  wahrscheinlich noch ein Gehäuse aus den 70ern bei dir stehen oder aus  dem Mediamarkt!


Nein Chieftec, die sicher keine minderwertigen und billigen Gehäuse bauen/gebaut haben. Da hab ich auch 5 Lüfterplätze, aber halt 4 davon nur als 80mm und ein 120er. Die haben da aber wies ausschaut 6 140mm Lüfter NUR im Case verbaut, was du sonst nirgends hast. Selbst wenns nur 120er sind, haste das bei keinem normalen case! (PS: Das sind garantiert 140er Lüfter von den Proportionen her)

Dazu haste dann noch 3 160er Lüfter. Das total übertrieben und wirste in keinem normalen Case zu finden haben.

Aber hauptsache erstmal jemanden unqualifiziert dumm von der Seite anmachen. 

Welches Case hat denn bitte mehr als 4 140er Lüfter oder überhaupt so viele in der Größe? 

Dir ist bestimmt auch entgangen, das die garkeine Möglichkeit haben in dem Case das I/O Panel nach außen zu führen... EXTREM alltagstauglich  Dazu dann grad mal 2 5 Zoll Schächte, auch net pralle, ist ja aber alles vorne und hinten mit den riesen Lüftern zugeknallt. Aber hey, das hat ja jedes board 



webmarc schrieb:


> furmark ok...blabla.
> 
> erstens wurde die karte durch diesen sinnlosen test Auch von PCGH ganzschön zu nichte gemacht ! niemand zockt furemark, niemad schaut da stunden lang drauf und niemand hält da ein mikro stundenlang hin für ein bescheuertes youtube vid - zum temps ausloten langt vantage.
> zweitens habe ich gerade die GTX 480 single und GTX 470 im sli.
> ...



Also ich lass BOINC laufen und hab auf der GPU nur 1-2 °C weniger als unter Fumark. 

Sobald man halt nicht nur mit dattelt, sondern auch fürs Rechnen einsetzt, bekommst se recht locker auf die Temps.

Hatte sogar ne Applikation da war ich 1-2 °C höher als im Fumark!


----------



## Riot_deluxe (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*



DaStash schrieb:


> Geizhals/Suche/5870/alle anzeigen/lagernd anwählen/ Preis aufsteigend anwählen/fettig.
> Selbst ist der Mann.
> 
> MfG



Okay hast Recht...


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Jupp! DaStash. Und eben so sieht es aus. Ab 333€, habe mich auch gerade gefragt : Noch zu retten? 400€ für ne 5870?!

Wenn er nur ein Funken Ehrgeiz gezeigt hätte, hätte er bei PCGH Preisvergleich 5870 eingegeben, nach Bestpreis sortiert und die erste Karte würde 333€ kosten. Sooo einfach... >_>


----------



## FortunaGamer (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Das sind mal richtig gute Temps für die GTX 480 bei unter einer Luftkühlung. Die Lüfter wirken richtig gut in dem PC.


----------



## lol2k (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Schaut schon derbe aus!  Freu mich auf einen Test seitens PCGH


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Was sollen sie denn testen?!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Oben sitzt eine GTX480 samt Spitfire und VRM-G2, unten eine GTX285 mit T-Rad².


----------



## GaAm3r (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Marc ist die für Pysx ?


----------



## xdevilx (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

neind ie is sicher nur  zur energievernichtung drin,  was für eine frage


----------



## push@max (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Bei einer GTX480 Bestellung würde ich den gleich mitbestellen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

kA, warum die drin war. 

Vll um zu zeigen, was auf engem Raum machbar ist - ich habe aber ehrlich gesagt nicht nach der Funktion der 285 gefragt.


----------



## facehugger (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

geiles Windkraftwerkmich würde auch die Lautstärke dieses Konstrukts interessieren


----------



## LOGIC (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Die sollten lieber nen gescheiten Kühler presentieren als so ne windturbine.. sowas hab ich eh schon ^^


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Los PCGH_Marc

Erzähl mal, wie laut das Ding war. Und was denkst du selbst darüber?


----------



## Holdrio (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Welches Case hat denn bitte mehr als 4 140er Lüfter oder überhaupt so viele in der Größe?



Etwa das Lian Li PC-X1000 oder 2000 mit 5x140mm.
Da drin mit 140mm direkt vor der Nase plus etwas untervoltet sieht die Realität mit der 480 auch anders aus, die max 63% Lüfterspeed in Games kommen mir subjektiv kaum lauter vor als die GTX 285 vorher.
Mit einem guten Kühler wie dem Spitfire oder einem passenden Accelero wäre die in so einem Gehäuse auf jeden Fall auch richtig leise zu bekommen bei immer noch grünen Temps.
Blödsinn wie 60° im Furzmark braucht kein Mensch....ausser die Marketingabteilung von Thermalright. 



webmarc schrieb:


> furmark ok...blabla.
> erstens wurde die karte durch diesen sinnlosen test Auch von PCGH ganzschön zu nichte gemacht ! niemand zockt furemark, niemad schaut da stunden lang drauf und niemand hält da ein mikro stundenlang hin für ein bescheuertes youtube vid



Ahhh endlich mal , dachte schon langsam bin der einzige der nicht täglich stundenlang diesen Millionenseller spielt.


----------



## Autokiller677 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*



kress schrieb:


> Ja, es muss nicht ein Billiges Gehäuse sein, wenn es nur für weniger Lüfter Platz bietet.
> Edle Office-Pc's brauchen keine 4-6 Lüfter, da reichen 2 mehr als aus.
> Nur Gaming-Gehäuse sollten schon 4 Lüfter aufwärts bieten.


Also ich hab in meinem CM690 nur einen Lüfter vorne und hinten, beide auf 700rpm gedrosselt. 
Im PC sitzen ein PII 940@3,4Ghz@1,39V und eine GTX275.
CPU nie über 50°C mit NHU12P@700rpm, Graka nie über 90°, Lüfter nie über 60%.

Das ist die Extremausführung, wenn ich den Grakalüfter mit RV so setze, dass er ab 60° aufdreht und bei 80° auf 100% geht, geht die Karte max. auf 72° bei 75% Lüfter.
Zwar nicht superleise, aber es geht mit 2 gedrosselten Lüftern in einer Daddelkiste.

Die Lösung ist zwar nicht unbedingt altagstauglich, aber eine tolle Leistung diese hitzige Graka @ Furmark mit 60° über 6h zu halten. Ist halt mehr eine Techdemo als eine Lösung.


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Also das ist ja echt mal ein Fortschritt wenn die Grafikkarte nur 60 Grad errecht. Mit dem richtigen Kühler ist doch alles wunderbar


----------



## Dr. Kucho (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*



Spieler911 GTA4 schrieb:


> Also das ist ja echt mal ein Fortschritt wenn die Grafikkarte nur 60 Grad errecht. Mit dem richtigen Kühler ist doch alles wunderbar



Ein Fortschritt ist es, keine Frage, aber viel zu teuer und der nötige Aufwand nur schwer zu rechtfertigen.Bei der nächsten Generation sollte Nvidia einfach nen besseren Job machen und nicht alles auf den Kunden abschieben.


----------



## Vasili8181 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Kann ich den Kühler auch um 180° drehen, also nach unten?
Nach oben habe ich keinen Platz da ist der Megahalems CPU Kühler.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*



Vasili8181 schrieb:


> Kann ich den Kühler auch um 180° drehen, also nach unten?
> Nach oben habe ich keinen Platz da ist der Megahalems CPU Kühler.



Nein. In Bild 4/4 sieht man, dass der Kühler nur einseitig verbaubar ist.


----------



## Nobbis (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

is das sone Sarkasmus News? frei dem Motto, schiesse die 480 ins All, dann bleibt sie kühl


----------



## Holdrio (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*



Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Nein. In Bild 4/4 sieht man, dass der Kühler nur einseitig verbaubar ist.



Da sieht man höchstens, dass der in diesem Gehäuse keinen Platz hätte nach unten, grundsätzlich kann der schon in beide Richtungen verbaut werden bei genug Platz.


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*



Holdrio schrieb:


> Da sieht man höchstens, dass der in diesem Gehäuse keinen Platz hätte nach unten, grundsätzlich kann der schon in beide Richtungen verbaut werden bei genug Platz.


Nur wirds wenn ich die Maße im Kopf hab garkeins geben wo das möglich ist. Der ragt dann nämlich über nen ATX Mainboard deutlich raus, und glaub sogar über nen ATX-XL.


----------



## Hitman-47 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Mich würds mal interessieren, wie gut der Kühler in nem normalen Gehäuse ist und nicht in nem Gehäuse mit 6 Lüfter, soviel hat ja doch nicht jeder bei sich drin.


----------



## ole88 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

wahnsinn, ne neue karte, also sparsam sieht anderst aus, fail für nvidia, der otto normal braucher wird sich sicher sowas nich holen.
naja wozu gibts noch die gute wakü, anderst bekommt man das ja nich mehr in griff


----------



## SmileMonster (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*



ole88 schrieb:


> wahnsinn, ne neue karte, also sparsam sieht anderst aus, fail für nvidia, der otto normal braucher wird sich sicher sowas nich holen.
> naja wozu gibts noch die gute wakü, anderst bekommt man das ja nich mehr in griff


Nen Otto Normal Verbaucher holt sich auch keine Highend Karte 
@Tropic Ich würd die auch nicht versuchen mit Luft kalt zu stellen, aber dass der Rechner das mit den fetten Propellern schafft is ja klar lol Kann man  damit eigendlich auch Bonusmeilen sammeln 
MfG Smile


----------



## Luckysh0t (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

bei der überschrift kam mir als erstes : Delta lüfter?   in den kopf. aber so gehts anscheinend auch ^^


----------



## Ezio (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Delta Lüfter ist im Referenzdesign verbaut...


----------



## Luckysh0t (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

aber bestimmt net die 120 mm mit 15k rpm ^^


----------



## plusminus (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Ja das hat doch was , erst die GTX 480 kaufen damit man danach auch noch einen Zusatzkühler mit vielen Lüftern kaufen kann und weil so viele Lüfter Platz und Anschlüsse benötigen auch noch ein neues Gehäuse inkl. Lüftersteuerung.Nvidia sollte mal die Hausaufgaben machen.


----------



## hydro (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Wer sich so eine Karte kauft hat auch Geld für eine Wakü und wer diese nicht will soll halt mit den Nachteilen leben, imo ist eine Wakü die einzig brauchbare Lösung für die Karte.


----------



## Hademe (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Also bei 60°C ohne Gehäuse hät ichs ja ganz gut gefunden. Aber in dem Fall glaub ich das die Graka hauptsächlich von der guten Gehäusebelüftung gekühlt wird.


----------



## plusminus (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*



hydro schrieb:


> Wer sich so eine Karte kauft hat auch Geld für eine Wakü und wer diese nicht will soll halt mit den Nachteilen leben, imo ist eine Wakü die einzig brauchbare Lösung für die Karte.




Also bist du der Meinung das man sich zu der GTX480 noch eine Wasserkühlung dazu kaufen soll,weil Nvidia unfähig ist das zu tun was alle Welt schon praktiziert,nämlich bei geringerem Energieverbrauch mehr Leistung rauszuholen


----------



## sonnyboy (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

So ein Schwachsinn. Man kann das Pferd auch von hinten aufzäumen: Trotz solch einer massiven Kühllösung mit sovielen Lüftern erreicht der Thermi immer noch 60 Grad im Furmark!


----------



## robsta (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

deswegen habe ich mir auch eine schöne ati 
*Sapphire HD5870 TOXIC gekauft
*


----------



## Powerfull Nameless Hero (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Mit nem Antec Twelve Hundred und nem MK-13 mit 4 montierten Lüftern sollte man ähnliche Ergebnisse erzielen können. Aber 24/7 tauglich wäre das auch nicht umbedingt.

Andere Grafikkarten haben so eine Kühlung gar nicht nötig. Mit voll Aufgedrehten Lüftern schafft die HD 5870 diese Temps ohne zusätzliche Kühlung. Beim Kühlkonzept hat Nvidia einfach versagt.

Das ist schon ein Armutszeugnis, damit werben zu müssen die Thermis auf 60Grad runterkühlen zu können.


----------



## GaAm3r (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*



Powerfull Nameless Hero schrieb:


> Mit nem Antec Twelve Hundred und nem MK-13 mit 4 montierten Lüftern sollte man ähnliche Ergebnisse erzielen können. Aber 24/7 tauglich wäre das auch nicht umbedingt.
> 
> Andere Grafikkarten haben so eine Kühlung gar nicht nötig. Mit voll Aufgedrehten Lüftern schafft die HD 5870 diese Temps ohne zusätzliche Kühlung. Beim Kühlkonzept hat Nvidia einfach versagt.
> 
> Das ist schon ein Armutszeugnis, damit werben zu müssen die Thermis auf 60Grad runterkühlen zu können.



Ich habe ein ANTEC 1200 , einen MK-13 und 4 Multiframe S3-HS Lüfter  kannst mir ja eine gtx 480 senden


----------



## Powerfull Nameless Hero (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Wenn ich mal 500€ über hab komm ich auf dein Angebot  zurück.


----------



## Megamember (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*



plusminus schrieb:


> Also bist du der Meinung das man sich zu der GTX480 noch eine Wasserkühlung dazu kaufen soll,weil Nvidia unfähig ist das zu tun was alle Welt schon praktiziert,nämlich bei geringerem Energieverbrauch mehr Leistung rauszuholen


WOvon sprichst du? Wer hat denn bittesehr mehr Leistung als Nvidia im Moment?


----------



## hydro (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*



> Also bist du der Meinung das man sich zu der GTX480 noch eine  Wasserkühlung dazu kaufen soll,weil Nvidia unfähig ist das zu tun was  alle Welt schon praktiziert,nämlich bei geringerem Energieverbrauch mehr  Leistung rauszuholen



Deswegen habe ich einen Wassergekühlte ATi 

Abgesehen davon, wenn man weis das NVidia das Hitzeproblem momentan nicht in den Griff bekommt, wieso dann drüber aufregen?
Entweder man kauft sie sich und ändert den Kühler oder lebt damit oder man lässt sie, wie ich z.b., einfach links liegen und greift zum geringeren Übel.


----------



## cesimbra (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH: Über drei Tage eine wertlose Topmeldung*

Sorry, aber habt ihr eine Macke, daß ich mir diesen Artikel jetzt über den dritten Tag in Folge als vorgebliche Topmeldung ansehen darf? Ist ja nett, wenn ihr darüber berichten wollt, aber doch nicht drei Tage lang in den Rang einer Topmeldung erhoben -- ist das nicht langsam peinlich?

Wenn man es genau nimmt, ist es sogar schon der vierte Tag (Mittwoch Mittag erschien die Meldung, mittlerweile haben wir bald Samstag abend). Ich bezweifele, daß das an $irgendeinemTag eine Top-Meldung ist (ganz davon ab zweifele ich ohnehin daran, daß die Karte mit V-GPU@Stock läuft), meinetwegen Fettdruck, aber eine halbe Woche PR-Müll als Topmeldung in einem Artikel, der inhaltlich genau gar keinen Wert hat (lest euch eure achteinhalb Zeilen mal durch -- so sieht eure TOPMELDUNG aus??? Na, herzliche Grüße ans Niveau! Da steht nichts, aber auch gar nichts drin).

Manmanman.

*kopfschüttel*
Thomas


----------



## Uter (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

das beste finde ich, dass auf dem ersten bild groß steht "the silent solution", aber dann 3 140mm lüfter auf 1500 rpm laufen... also ich find das nicht silent  
naja spannend wäre es auch die temps einer 5870 mit der selben kühlung zu sehen...
@ Powerfull  Nameless Hero: laut dem artikel schafft ein mk-13 (bei gleicher drehzahl) keine 60°C...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

*@ cesimbra*

Das Ding hat irre hohe Zugriffszahlen, warum auch immer. So was nimmt man ungern von solch einer fokussierten Position.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*

Weil wohl so manch GTX400 Käufer inzwischen der Krach auf die Nerven geht und nach ner Alternative sucht, bzw bisher wartet weil er so viel schelchtes bzgl Lautstärke gehört hat und noch immer auf ne Alternativkühlung wartet?

Meine Spekulation


----------



## cesimbra (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX 480: Über sechs Stunden bei 60 Grad Celsius im Furmark mit Lüftkühlung*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ cesimbra*
> 
> Das Ding hat irre hohe Zugriffszahlen, warum auch immer. So was nimmt man ungern von solch einer fokussierten Position.



Hm, nachvollziehbar, auch wenn es kaum zu glauben ist. Danke für die Rückmeldung.

cu
Thomas


----------

